# Abu Dhabi, UAE



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I think that this city is really nice, soI create this thread to put nice pictures that I found 


Abu Dhabi - ADIA por Titanium007, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi East por Titanium007, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/npimedia/5690397598/sizes/l/in/photostream/



"Legoland" por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hamdan Center por Titanium007, en Flickr


PA148266 por beedee eye, en Flickr


PA148274 por beedee eye, en Flickr


PA148253 por beedee eye, en Flickr


PA148251 por beedee eye, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aerial shot of Emirates Palace por EJFinneranJr, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Architectural Icons por Titanium007, en Flickr


Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Aerial view por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

“Architecture is music in space, as it were a frozen music” por Max Loxton, en Flickr


ABU DHABI - CORNICHE SKYLINE por Titanium007, en Flickr


Toy ships... por hanselpedia, en Flickr


ABU DHABI - West side of the island por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Eurofighter Typhoon Dubai por BAE Systems plc, en Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon Dubai por BAE Systems plc, en Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon Dubai por BAE Systems plc, en Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon Dubai por BAE Systems plc, en Flickr


Eurofighter Typhoon Dubai por BAE Systems plc, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina Mall in Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr



Etihad Towers and Emirates Palace por Titanium007, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi skyline por Titanium007, en Flickr



Abu Dhabi skyline por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sofitel Hotel in Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


Nation Towers in Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


Tallest flagpole in the World - Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5595 low por Titanium007, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - Airport Road por Titanium007, en Flickr



East Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sheikh Zayed Bridge por Titanium007, en Flickr


Miniature effect por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Emirates Palace in Abu Dhabi (HDR) por Titanium007, en Flickr



Emirates Palace por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina Mall por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi downtown por Titanium007, en Flickr



Abu Dhabi - Corniche, Khalifa and Hamdan St por Titanium007, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - Khalifa and Hamdan St por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PA148254 por beedee eye, en Flickr


PA148259 por beedee eye, en Flickr


PA148256 por beedee eye, en Flickr



PA148275 por beedee eye, en Flickr



PA148277 por beedee eye, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reem Island, Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


In the clouds por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2010 por sol soñab, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paul Bonhomme Red Bull Air Race Abu Dhabi 2008 por Red Bull Air Race, en Flickr


Red Bull Air Race Abu Dhabi 2008 por Red Bull Air Race, en Flickr


Hannes Arch Red Bull Air Race Abu Dhabi 2008 por Red Bull Air Race, en Flickr



Michael Goulian Red Bull Air Race Abu Dhabi 2008 por Red Bull Air Race, en Flickr


Steve Jones Red Bull Air Race Abu Dhabi 2008 por Red Bull Air Race, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Aerial Shot por raggarwa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi 100 por stmerk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yas Marina F1 race track por Vale Boy, en Flickr


Caterham F1 Team in Q1 por CaterhamF1, en Flickr


Formula One World Championship por SaharaForceIndiaF1Team, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The boys in Abu Dhabi Oct 2012 #1 028 por sharonclift, en Flickr


The boys in Abu Dhabi Oct 2012 #1 022 por sharonclift, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Raymond Bella PD Trash, en Flickr






Abu Dhabi Corniche por Patrick Keogh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por dokumentiert, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por eddylohse, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por rubared, en Flickr


abu dhabi por kiranQureshi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Prof. Tournesol, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Jari Kurittu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Frank Juettner, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por FlyB0y, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por rubared, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hamdan Street, Abu Dhabi por blafond, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi streets at night 4 por Pfluegl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Le Royal Méridien Abu Dhabi—Exterior por LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


Le Royal Méridien Abu Dhabi—Exterior por LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, 2001 por barnuska, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2011 - 5th Street por MikkoH77, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2011 - 3th Street por MikkoH77, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View of Abu Dhabi centre por rubared, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3386994762/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hamdan Street, Abu Dhabi por blafond, en Flickr


downtown Abu Dhabi por fragglehunter aka Sleepy G, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, Crepuscule - Dusk por blafond, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Shops por Huey2006, en Flickr


3d-chalk-painting-abu-dhabi por leon keer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi street por abudhabinos, en Flickr


abu dhabi street por Wbarch, en Flickr


Sin título por Leonid Yaitskiy, en Flickr


National Bank of Abu Dhabi por moaksey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Street Sculptures 5 por Mike Gaylard, en Flickr


Sheikh Hamdan bin Mohammed Street near al-Salem Street por Alan Cordova, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Corniche por raggarwa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hamdan Street by eve.. por kashif.sayed, en Flickr


Abu_Dhabi_Hamdan_Street por 3yoon_Almaha $T.A.N.A.$, en Flickr


DSC_0139.JPG por eddytan83, en Flickr


CRW_3195a por SteveQB, en Flickr


Street of Abu Dhabi por shaxi579, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por RobGill, en Flickr


Electra Street por Francesca Be., en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/6820576020/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi city main streets por nicflckr, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6388801537/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/suniljasuja/6176303530/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche Abu Dhabi por Peter Waters, en Flickr



ABU DHABI por Suavemente77, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/corporate-traveller/7193696728/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

F1 Racetrack, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por md93, en Flickr


F1 Racetrack, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por md93, en Flickr


F1 Racetrack, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por md93, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Emirates Palace National Day - Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por SallyNomad, en Flickr


Emirates Palace - Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por SallyNomad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Beach-side view por gordontour, en Flickr


Racing by por gordontour, en Flickr



Fly by Abu Dhabi por gordontour, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

National Day - Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por SallyNomad, en Flickr


Etihad Towers - Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por SallyNomad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Happy National Day, United Arab Emirates! {explored} por Charn High ISO Low IQ, en Flickr


Etisalat por simon_white, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bigger than most por simon_white, en Flickr


Sunday afternoon on the island of Marina Mall por simon_white, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

t 017 por Furious111, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5624 por alexa.wilson, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi panorama por Mohammed ALBada3i, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Somewhere in Abu Dhabi por Kostic Milan, en Flickr


Formal Park por kathrin_gaisser, en Flickr



Formal Park por kathrin_gaisser, en Flickr


Formal Park por kathrin_gaisser, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mosque por kathrin_gaisser, en Flickr


Khalidiya Palace por kathrin_gaisser, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi por Bɪɴ Sᴀɪғ [كلآسيك], en Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

This is super updates and photography....!....keep it coming....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks! I will

but remember that everyone can post in this thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates and from Abu Dhabi as usually


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

lovin


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

el palmesano said:


> ^^ thanks! I will
> 
> but remember that everyone can post in this thread


Yes.......every one should contribute.....!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

abu dhabi is a very planned city


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

love this one: Gardens and skyline together:


----------



## Pakdubai (Nov 19, 2012)

this is actually one of the oldest tallest buildings of Abu Dhabi, built in 1983:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree about what you say in the first picture


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi & Dubai Dec 2012 por Mohammad Luthfi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi & Dubai Dec 2012 por Mohammad Luthfi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi & Dubai Dec 2012 por Mohammad Luthfi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Looking across beach towards more towers por Bechdankaus, en Flickr


Italian club por Scuderia Phoenicia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por _On_nY_07_, en Flickr


P1020549 por BobToms100, en Flickr


Taken by me #Canon #Abu_Dhabi #m10 por Tariq-m10, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Gerard Knight, en Flickr



Sheikh Zayed Bridge - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por M. Khatib, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/g29tony/8312761317/sizes/z/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/g29tony/8312762415/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/g29tony/8312760941/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Corniche Road por IndoGulf Relations, en Flickr


143738337 por IndoGulf Relations, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu_Dhabi_Corniche_Skyline por juanjosevial747, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1943 por meekses, en Flickr


IMG_1114 por meekses, en Flickr


Al Raha Beach Hotel And Resort, Abu Dhabi (UAE) por IndoGulf Relations, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1137 por meekses, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from Jumeirah at Etihad Towers - Abu Dhabi por flyvancity, en Flickr


Jumeirah at Etihad Towers - Abu Dhabi por flyvancity, en Flickr



Jumeirah at Etihad Towers - Abu Dhabi por flyvancity, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1942 por meekses, en Flickr


بنايات por Abdulla Al Muhairi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por _On_nY_07_, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0251 por planet_shane, en Flickr


IMG_0306 por planet_shane, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aloft Abu Dhabi—Exterior por Aloft Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


IMG_5970.jpg por khaldoonmaliki, en Flickr


AL DAR HQ por Fadel_photo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Family Park - حديقة العائلة por Abdulla Al Muhairi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi-001 por Simoh J, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por meekses, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por fotoluvr, en Flickr


:: Abu Dhabi :: por Bin Rashid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reflecting por RCARCARCA, en Flickr


Night scene por RCARCARCA, en Flickr


IMG_4486-copy por arablatinforum, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Urban Malta, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por Fabio - Miami, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Urban Malta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AlDar HQ por Steven Oakes, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - United Arab Emirates por Fabio - Miami, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por krishnansivarajan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Streets of Abu Dhabi por el.robbas, en Flickr



Abu dhabi Corniche ... por ashifp, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por hardy2408, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por hardy2408, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

One of the nice building in Abu Dhabi #abudhabi #dubai #uae #emirates #arab #arabic #building #nofilter por Mohammad Luthfi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The St. Regis Saadiyat Island Resort, Abu Dhabi—Exterior por St Regis Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


The St. Regis Saadiyat Island Resort, Abu Dhabi—Exterior por St Regis Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por irinaceous, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/itimbo/8246495881/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi - View From Hilton Baynunah por nor azmir safuan, en Flickr



_DSC7380 por nor azmir safuan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/itimbo/8246224487/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/itimbo/8247294586/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/itimbo/8246222483/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice resorts


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

el palmesano..........Keep it coming....!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I will!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi skyline por dassani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Near Emirates Palace hotel in Abu Dhabi por janvandewint, en Flickr


United Arab Emirates por ZXair, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ABU DHABI at dawn por Titanium007, en Flickr


2012 01 17 Costa Favolosa Abu Dhabi 075 284 por kuschner1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2013 por torstenkrohn, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2013 por torstenkrohn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi & Dubai Dec 2012 por Mohammad Luthfi, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2013 por torstenkrohn, en Flickr


Sheikh Zayed mosque por sagger560, en Flickr


----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

^^
WOW! i'm speechless!:applause::applause::applause:

Keep the awesome pics coming @*el palmesano*kay:


----------



## national guard (Nov 13, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/itimbo/8246224487/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------
^^
This set of pics= AWESOME!kay:


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Exotic pic of AD........I still stare to view more.....keep it coming.....!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

national guard said:


> ^^
> WOW! i'm speechless!:applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Keep the awesome pics coming @*el palmesano*kay:


I will!! keep posting comments also!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Awesome effort and very well done aswell 

thanks for representing my city in this thread

salam


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great images. Looks like Dubai isn't the only stunning city in the UAE.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Awesome effort and very well done aswell
> 
> thanks for representing my city in this thread
> 
> salam


a pleasure! 

thanks to you for comment


----------



## EzTourTravel (Jan 19, 2013)

awesome photo's.. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wendy Pavilion in Abu Dhabi por Inhabitat, en Flickr


Wendy Pavilion in Abu Dhabi por Inhabitat, en Flickr


Wendy Pavilion in Abu Dhabi por Inhabitat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ABU DHABI - TRUST TOWER (T1) por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

© 2009 - 2012 That Dubai Site. R Hanson. por That Dubai Site, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, UAE por LAXFlyer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauls_pixels/8418213029/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UAE Dubai e Abu Dhabi 2012 133 por Achilli Family | Journeys, en Flickr


tree mosque & high rises por j. blake, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

بنايات في الخالدية por Abdulla Al Muhairi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_7546 por EduPty, en Flickr


IMG_7517 por EduPty, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P2280105.jpg por gothamayurveda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Corniche por mkadi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8520682693/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8521830994/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Fly80 (Feb 9, 2013)

lovely city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Capital Gate por smrafiq, en Flickr


Capital Gate, expo center, Abu Dhabi por PetteriJarvinen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por xabiguich, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Round skyscraper (Aldar headquarters, Abu Dhabi) por PetteriJarvinen, en Flickr


Round skyscraper (Aldar headquarters, Abu Dhabi) por PetteriJarvinen, en Flickr


Round skyscraper (Aldar headquarters, Abu Dhabi) por PetteriJarvinen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por xabiguich, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Harold-GTV, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Explomondo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AD Long Exposure 7 por kamloopsblazer, en Flickr


AD Long Exposure 8 por kamloopsblazer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1356.JPG por gothamayurveda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loulou_d/8521957258/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Self on the plane por Thomas Hole, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Orient 2013 Abu Dhabi Skyline por Stefan Missing, en Flickr


350 por Kenyan TheDoug, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Something red por MastaBaba, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

AD Long Exposure 6 por kamloopsblazer, en Flickr


AD Long Exposure 3 por kamloopsblazer, en Flickr


AD Long Exposure 5 por kamloopsblazer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8458 por World Summit Award, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Juanma Agudo, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Juanma Agudo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Javier de las Muelas_ABU DHABI 2013 01 por Dry By Javier de las Muelas, en Flickr


View across the water to Yas Island in Abu Dhabi por thepurplepassport, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccallme/8481701950/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccallme/8481708710/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Family Park - حديقة العائلة por Abdulla Al Muhairi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2008 por barrykooda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Flamingoes in mangrove creek - Abu Dhabi por Indianature21, en Flickr


Bee Hive por John Leon-Guerrero, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Aakaash Jaju, en Flickr


P2280129.jpg por gothamayurveda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Corniche por Alex Erber, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Indianature21, en Flickr


IMG_0722 por tkaipi, en Flickr


IMG_0628 por tkaipi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8501227038/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2069_1 por Darny, en Flickr


IMG_2094_1 por Darny, en Flickr


IMG_2130_1 por Darny, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2128_1 por Darny, en Flickr


IMG_2125_1 por Darny, en Flickr



IMG_2123_1 por Darny, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por gatordoc11, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ABU DHABI por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccallme/8480637555/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi beach por Amanda Frederickson Smiley, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Salam St - Abu Dhabi por SMSidat, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Corniche por SMSidat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Corniche (16) por Beppeauh, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Corniche (15) por Beppeauh, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Spiaggia (39) por Beppeauh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi UAE por ercallimages, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi UAE por ercallimages, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi UAE por ercallimages, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi City por Mohammed Al Aulaqi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

386772_434312193286350_1488038583_n por syed ghazanfer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

THE DOMAIN AND TRUST TOWER by ALDAR (5) por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TRUST TOWER AND THE DOMAIN by ALDAR (4) por Titanium007, en Flickr


TRUST TOWER and THE DOMAIN by ALDAR (3) por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P4190005 por PatrickPray, en Flickr


P4190002 por PatrickPray, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bojantercon/8671884840/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

intercontinental abu dhabi por SyedAiyaz [www.syedaiyaz.net], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

6th & Khalifa St view east of Abu Dhabi Corniche por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Corniche from Beach Park 1 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Corniche1 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reem Island - Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


Al Reem (5) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (4) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (3) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem (2) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (8) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem (12) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (10) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (9) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (7) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

St. Regis Resort hotel and Residences por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche Road - Abu Dhabi por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LoulouAsfar-RoofView2 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


LoulouAsfar-RoofView5 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


LoulouAsfar-RoofView4 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Haydan St 1 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


DSCN0003 por Milke Sheikh, en 


Al Markaziyah Sharq Area 4 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche from Beach Park 3 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr



Corniches from Sundial Park por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Corniche from Beach Park 4 por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem (20) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (15) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem (16) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (19) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem (17) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Al Reem (14) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


Sun&Sky Towers (5) por Milke Sheikh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Over the roofs of Abu Dhabi por Fintrvlr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Green architecture in Abu Dhabi. The petals open and close depending on the direction o the sun. Not sure if automatic, full building or individually controller by office. por Daniel Fogg, en Flickr


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> Green architecture in Abu Dhabi. The petals open and close depending on the direction o the sun. Not sure if automatic, full building or individually controller by office. por Daniel Fogg, en Flickr


I just love the design of this building. It looks marvelous :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ me too, I think that these are the best towers of the city


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Great thread, lovely pictures! Thanks for your effort El palmesano


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

awesome Abu Dhabi , nice photos ..


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por suchith narayana, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Wrapped car por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Typical Abu Dhabi building por [email protected], en Flickr


Abu Dhabi downtown por [email protected], en Flickr



Abu Dhabi streets por [email protected], en Flickr


Hazza Bin Zayed street por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pink windows por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Naeem AlZaabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi , Hamdan street por Malek Fayoumi PhotoGraphy, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi , Khalifa street por Malek Fayoumi PhotoGraphy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ornina Al Bandar por Simofoto2012, en Flickr


Viceroy Hotel Yas Marina por Simofoto2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/phithickpinoy_uno29/8695372925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phithickpinoy_uno29/8695372141/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi UAE por ercallimages, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi UAE por ercallimages, en Flickr


Build bridges, not walls... por Charlie_Joe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauls_pixels/8038759687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Le Royal Méridien Abu Dhabi—Exterior por LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_9133 por Dany Eid, en Flickr



DSC_9122 por Dany Eid, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Good afternoon Abu Dhabi por Zomfia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from our room at the Yas Viceroy Abu Dhabi Hotel por pspechtenhauser, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu_Dhabi (333) por kaha108, en Flickr


Abu_Dhabi (347) por kaha108, en Flickr


Abu_Dhabi (351) por kaha108, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mo-photography-nl/8878686581/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mo-photography-nl/8878853793/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sixtysecondview/8865306868/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/crankandpiston/8839605286/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

my view por crescentstar (demet erkan ozdemir), en Flickr


PC200175 por faroukimages.net, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por bertconcepts, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi por Brianmcquillan2, en Flickr


Above The Urban Skin por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefankroll/9334737118/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefankroll/9334651022/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

plaza por Landbone, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, UAE 5 por bakedpotato781, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, UAE 3 por bakedpotato781, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The most attractive building in Abu Dhabi. por louiseredvers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

From the 95th floor of The Domain in Abu Dhabi por Theone Manis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por mic_jon_365, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The new building with the Fort por simon_white, en Flickr


Circulation building por simon_white, en Flickr



Linked buildings por simon_white, en Flickr


Mad dogs and englishmen... por simon_white, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9282003889/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9281980037/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/g10now/9285776299/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por shinesham karumbil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CLOUD ABU DHABI (PANO) por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Sunset por Karissa Lewes, en Flickr
+

Abu Dhabi por M00k, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UAE FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX ABU DHABI por memphistours_1955, en Flickr


Al Bandar Marina por TiTaN Jad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

schiefstes Gebäude der Welt por Alex*1992, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Morgan Nichol, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artepixor/9632510892/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Abu Dhabi por Morgan Nichol, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9633197379/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devinevox/9638027914/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artepixor/9629281277/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artepixor/9632511990/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9621392073/sizes/l/in/photostream/


DSC02761 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC02717 por hectorlo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por wicked_wi11y, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dersondigital/9627400263/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A mosque , Abu Dhabi por singingdaisy, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi at night ! por Malek Fayoumi PhotoGraphy, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9602115872/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC02747 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC02638 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC02732 por hectorlo, en Flickr


DSC02742 por hectorlo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, UAE por Bergenham___212, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Waterfront por brad_lucak, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 2013 por aholmes748, en Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent updates from Abu Dhabi and Sharjaha........keep it coming dude....


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Khalifa Port celebrates its first-year anniversary por ADPC (Abu Dhabi Ports Company), en Flickr


Last sunset in Abu Dhabi #alwahda #grandmillennium #withoutedit #windowview #GOODTIME por ற&ற, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sofitel por kosmopolitin, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por PeterJChambers, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OM_20130905_248 por Mickaelkael2013, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0505 por blinddeep, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9702845146/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Abu Dhabi cityscape at night por TiTaN Jad, en Flickr


THE TRINITY por Titanium007, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi 013 por fabianrechner, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi City Skyline por rahul.sakkia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

16361 por isabelcreusy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012 04 001 Abu Dhabi por keith.elmer, en Flickr


[Vertorama] Abu Dhabi por King Midas Touch*, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park Hyatt Abu Dhabi por shorthairfrancis, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (51) por jen_kavanagh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (20) por jen_kavanagh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

abu dhabi nov 2011 058 por toshka8184, en Flickr


abu dhabi nov 2011 060 por toshka8184, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Walaa Alshaer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastian_stephan_thiel/10515643506/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nokia World 2013 - Abu Dhabi por Zatomas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nokia World 2013 - Abu Dhabi por Zatomas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nokia World 2013 - Abu Dhabi por Zatomas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por BHWoo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Grand Mosque por Nick J Webb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi thanks for the love had the time of my life for Formula 1 weekend until next time ✌.... Dubai iam on my way #JustLive por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pak Hyatt Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Pak Hyatt Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Pak Hyatt Abu Dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1020364 by m_artijn, on Flickr


P1020347 by m_artijn, on Flickr


P1020349 by m_artijn, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Corniche Abu Dhabi by Vinod.Valappil, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


Park Hyatt Abu dhabi by Alain Poder, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yacht Club, Yas Marina, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Marina, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


Yas Viceroy Hotel, Yas Island, Abu Dhabi por Seventh.Heaven, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por !eberhard, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gate District por Leonid Yaitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from Etihad Towers, Abu Dhabi | ابوظبي por mysa kh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

42 years of UAE por SGB1974, en Flickr


Al Nasr Street por SGB1974, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TIME DECAY por Titanium007, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi stad por Dick Elzinga, Rotterdam, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Investment Council Headquarters por Rushy9495, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View 2 por Beth PH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1990–1992 Cadillac Brougham D'Elegance 5.7 at Corniche por Vladimir.Rusu, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (7) por TBollmann, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (54) por TBollmann, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (125) por TBollmann, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (4) por TBollmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tamerzourob/11959484604/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Al Marya Island - Abu Dhabi - UAE por SyedAiyaz [www.syedaiyaz.net], en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Airport Tower por leobard, en Flickr


Audi R8 Spyder at Al Raha Beach por Vladimir.Rusu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


20131124 - Championnat du monde Abu Dhabi por RSCChampigny Judo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0602 por cachingtraveler, en Flickr


DSC_0623 por cachingtraveler, en Flickr


Sunset over the Marina at Sofitel Abu Dhabi Corniche por srte, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Al Arish 863 por korom, en Flickr


DSC_0839 por [email protected], en Flickr


DSC_0832 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_3075 [ps] - The Venice of the Warmth por Anyhoo, en Flickr


DSC_3064 [ps] - Urban Clearway por Anyhoo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2012-06 - UAE Temp Work-017 por tomwarson, en Flickr


2012-06 - UAE Temp Work-035 por tomwarson, en Flickr


Balkonblick Abu Dhabi por pixelshifter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12052144444/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12052106754/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12052093304/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12052652026/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12052082903/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Bateen Beach at Sunset. por Adam Bowery, en Flickr


Pineapple & Honey Combs Building por Nawaf Al-Barwani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jesse-martin/13924495339/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmi212/13909651168/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OMAN E ABU DHABI por Voglia di Viaggiare, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi city view por yuliani, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi Etihad Towers por 【跟著柚子去旅行】, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr



Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Gedsman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Metaphox, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Michaela Damm, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bboski/14060928843/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View after take off from Abu-Dhabi por m0rus ✈︎, en Flickr


Hinflug por Bebed Gräfe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UAE Abu Dhabi 34 por ykucher, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/regula_b/13917201501/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Feria de Abril de Sevilla en el Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr


Feria de Abril de Sevilla en el Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr


Feria de Abril de Sevilla en el Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr


Feria de Abril de Sevilla en el Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr


Feria de Abril de Sevilla en el Ritz Carlton Abu Dhabi por ElCorreodelGolfo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu dhabi mall por chimi23, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Emirates Palace & Etihad Towers por AdeyH, en Flickr



Abu Dhabi Mangroves Sunset por AdeyH, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Room with a view por soujo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmi212/13964219819/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmi212/14150887285/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/empty_quarter/14170862593/sizes/l/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmi212/14147553861/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

image por bertgeurtz, en Flickr


image por bertgeurtz, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14146865285/sizes/l/in/photostream/


abu dhabi skyline por tristankaren, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

image por bertgeurtz, en Flickr


image por bertgeurtz, en Flickr


image por bertgeurtz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

#sowwahsquare #thegalleria #almaryah #abudhabi por abinkaram, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (May 2014) por reecelipman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

upload por bosouad, en Flickr


upload por bosouad, en Flickr


upload por bosouad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

upload por bosouad, en Flickr


upload por bosouad, en Flickr



upload por bosouad, en Flickr


upload por bosouad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por EfromG-6, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Park Rotana Abu Dhabi from Khalifa Park por parkrotana.abudhabi, en Flickr


Park Rotana Abu Dhabi Front View por parkrotana.abudhabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Skyline from Jumeirah Etihad Towers por Bennie Mac, en Flickr


Abu dhabi por photo Q.Thang, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Doogie Roux, en Flickr


Sin título por Doogie Roux, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi (4) por VanguardScotland, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from the Phoenix Plaza Hotel por samuelnabi, en Flickr


Abu-Dhabi por DD_camera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Created from dust por samuelnabi, en Flickr


Booming por samuelnabi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Not a great day for a site visit. Sandstooooorm! por Joel Leimer and Sallie Moffat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bayshore at InterContinental Abu Dhabi por InterContinental Abu Dhabi, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/elliottschwartz/14345681575/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20140530-IMG_6969_70_71.jpg por Alex Atlani, en Flickr


20140531-IMG_7023.jpg por Alex Atlani, en Flickr


20140530-DSC02991.jpg por Alex Atlani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Khalidiya, Abu Dhabi at Dusk por ToGa Wanderings, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0154 por Zaher NE, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Penny Sunset por photoamino, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chakrathapa/14311184142/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14312907841/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Royal Rose Hotel .. A newly opened vintage-inspired hotel along Electra street, Abu Dhabi, UAE #iOS #beavisCoy por beaviscoy, en Flickr


Royal rose por moh04, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14278718811/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14282047015/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14095482147/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14310174993/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Mrigasheersha, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14087720380/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14240467956/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi por Hassam Tariq, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yas Island, Abu Dhabi ‏جزيرة ياس por unci_narynin, en Flickr


City and Sea por berik, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates por Tatyana Kildisheva, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

photo por g412b, en Flickr


photo por g412b, en Flickr


photo por g412b, en Flickr


photo por g412b, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14235280053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14028489240/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aeroshow por MrQt, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi por Chiva Congelado, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ADNEC por yuliani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi - 105 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - 106 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - 102 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - 99 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - 115 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi - 74 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi - 69 por Chalfont Don, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zeesstof/14380689924/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_DSC9645-Masdar City-UAE.jpg por arwcheek, en Flickr


_DSC9644-Masdar City-UAE.jpg por arwcheek, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, UAE por niketa579, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, UAE por niketa579, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, UAE por niketa579, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14163868622/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi 21014 192 por morszczyna, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi 21014 123 por morszczyna, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, UAE por niketa579, en Flickr


Abu Dhabi, UAE por niketa579, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi by Nasten, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Wesley & Brandon *​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Abu Dhabi


----------

